# Can an external LCD monitor be connected directly to a motherboard?



## abhinavc (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi all, 
This is my first post and I have a rather basic question.

I am curious to know whether an iMac-type machine can be built from off-the-shelf components. In particular, I was wondering if it is possible to get an external LCD monitor with, say, a VGA connector, strip it apart and then connect it directly to a motherboard. If possible, then: 

1. what parts of the stripped monitor would be redundant?
2. what new parts would need to be added (a converter chip?)
3. where in the motherboard would the modified connection be connected?
4. how would the monitor get power? 

The motherboard I have in mind is a Gigabyte AM2+ for Phenom X2 545 (GA-MA78GM-S2HP). It has integrated ATI Radeon HD3200 graphics. If I remember correctly, the motherboard can take 140W of power. The monitor could be anything. 

Thanks for your help. 
Eagerly looking forward to your answers. This question is proving to be quite an itch.

Abhinav.


----------



## kyle g lied (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Can an external LCD monitor be directly connected to a motherboard?*

what do you mean connect it directly to a motherboard.
do you mean via a vga cable?


----------



## abhinavc (Nov 14, 2009)

I mean, connect the monitor like it is connected in a laptop with no external cabling. 
I am thinking that the screen is the same. Yet somewhere between the screen and motherboard lies the difference. What that difference is, and whether that difference is unsurmountable is - i guess - my question.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No with retail components you'll have to use the standard connections VGA, DVI, HDMI.


----------



## kyle g lied (Nov 15, 2008)

you can mount the lcd to the tower on the pc im sure so it will be like an imac, in a way.
you will have the wires coming out though.
look on youtube for others who have tried the modification.


----------



## abhinavc (Nov 14, 2009)

thank you all for the insights... I guess to make a true iMac or Dell XP-1 type system, one needs custom circuitry somewhere.


----------



## myangeldust (Oct 28, 2011)

Sometimes I ask a question that requires some imagination and all I get in return are more questions or dumb answers.

Anyways, here's a link to a pico-ITX board specs page (VIA EPIA PX10000G Pico-ITX) which includes a various I/O cables (see photo) that connect directly to the motherboard. The pico-ITX doesn't have that wall-o-connectors like larger boards so connections are on the board itself. You need a DVI or VGA cable like those pictured. I don't know what they're called so my searches have been fruitless.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I think you mean the DVI or Serial port cable that runs to a non standard header on the motherboard?

I can't imagine getting them from anywhere but the IXT board manufacturer.


----------

